# جديد ايات على شكل بانر اعلاني



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

تصميمات جديدة بفكرة جديدة ولووووك جديد​ 
واللي يحب اعملة اية معينة يقولي​ 
:Love_Letter_Open:












































​ 

:16_14_21:يارب يعجبوكم :16_14_21:​ 
سلام ومحبة​ 
:16_4_16:​


----------



## فونتالولو (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*سلام الرب يسوع 
 تعيش ايدك تحفه بجد[
/COLOR]*
*وياريت تعلميني بقي *


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسي حبيبتي الله يسلمك

بعتلك في رسالة خاصة موقع التعليم ​


----------



## vetaa (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم الصليب عليكى*
*فنانه يا بنتى*
*الله ينور*

*بصى اعمليلى*
*لا اهملك.......ولا اتركك*

*هتعبك بس اكيد اكيد*
*تعبى راحه*
*هههههههههه*

*وميرسى مقدما يا جميل*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *بسم الصليب عليكى*
> *فنانه يا بنتى*
> *الله ينور*
> 
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههه

على راي روك لا تعبك تعب

ههههههههههههههه

اكتب كدا بس ( لا اهملك ..... ولا أتركك ) ؟

طاب واية الالوان اللي تحبيها ؟​


----------



## vetaa (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*طيب كملى الجمله*
*بس تعب فيه فايده واستمتاع تقريبا*
*ههههههههههه*

*بصى اللى هتعملية حلو*
*بس انا بحب الاسود والاحمر*
*شوفى انتى بقى*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

من عونيا دقايق ويكون جاهز​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## Maria Teparthenos (26 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*طبعاً اكيد تصميمات جميلة جداً*
*طالما فنانة المنتدى هى اللى مصمماهم*
*ربنا يعوض تعبك يا مرمر*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *طبعاً اكيد تصميمات جميلة جداً*
> 
> *طالما فنانة المنتدى هى اللى مصمماهم*
> 
> *ربنا يعوض تعبك يا مرمر*​


 ميرسي حبيبتي كلك زوق يا سكر :16_4_16:​


----------



## vetaa (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسى يا احلى فراشه*
*بجد حلو خالص*
*وحطيته فى توقيعى كمان*


*متحرمش منك يا قمر*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

vetaa قال:


> *ميرسى يا احلى فراشه*
> *بجد حلو خالص*
> *وحطيته فى توقيعى كمان*
> 
> ...


 ميرسي يا عسل :16_4_10:​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (26 أكتوبر 2008)

تصميمات جميلة 
عاملاها على الفلاش ؟


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 أكتوبر 2008)

ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> تصميمات جميلة
> عاملاها على الفلاش ؟


 لاء بالفوتوشوب والامدج ريدي 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## مسيحي بجد (27 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة لازم تكون فنانة اكيد تسلم ايدك وربنا يعوض  تعبك بس انا عايز واحدة ثابتة علشان احطها فى التوقيع بتاعى ممكن


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

مسيحي بجد قال:


> فراشة لازم تكون فنانة اكيد تسلم ايدك وربنا يعوض تعبك بس انا عايز واحدة ثابتة علشان احطها فى التوقيع بتاعى ممكن


 لا مش ممكن :t30:

بس ثابتة لية يا ابني ماتحطها زي دول ؟

على فكرة حجمها مش كبير​


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 أكتوبر 2008)

فنانه طول عمرك يا فراشه 
جمال جدا جدا جدا 
تسلم ايدك 
ربنا يبارك موهبتك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> فنانه طول عمرك يا فراشه
> 
> جمال جدا جدا جدا
> تسلم ايدك
> ...


 ميرسي يا ماااااااااان

وانت كمان فنااااااااااااان​


----------



## اميرة النهار (27 أكتوبر 2008)

حلوين كثير طبعا

عاش ذوقج حبيبتي 

تحياتي الج


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 أكتوبر 2008)

اميرة النهار قال:


> حلوين كثير طبعا
> 
> عاش ذوقج حبيبتي
> 
> تحياتي الج


 
ميرسي اميرة حبيبتي 

نورتي الموضوع  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​


----------



## مسيحي بجد (28 أكتوبر 2008)

على فكرة يافراشة انا كل ما احط اية صورة متحركة لازم تظهر لية رسالة تقول لازم  تكون صورة ثابتة


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مسيحي بجد قال:


> على فكرة يافراشة انا كل ما احط اية صورة متحركة لازم تظهر لية رسالة تقول لازم تكون صورة ثابتة


 الاعمال بالنيات

ههههههههههههه

طاب عايز اي اية ؟

اللي انت حاططها في توقيعك ولا غيرها ؟

واية الالوان اللي عايزها ؟​


----------



## ebn jesus (15 يونيو 2009)

> ميرسي حبيبتي الله يسلمك
> 
> بعتلك في رسالة خاصة موقع التعليم



ايه اعطيني الموقع يا فروشة حابب اصمم صور زيك ممكن


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (15 يونيو 2009)

ebn jesus قال:


> ايه اعطيني الموقع يا فروشة حابب اصمم صور زيك ممكن


 
اة ممكن طبعا 

من الموقع دا








http://www.gl3a.com/

وابحث في جوجل عن دروس الفوتوشوب و الامج ريدي هتلاقي كتير جدا جدا​


----------



## ebn jesus (16 يونيو 2009)

الله يخليكي يا احلى فروشة بس يا ريت اذا عندم ياهو ماسنجر عشان تعطيني ايميلك وتخبريني كيف اسويه


----------



## kalimooo (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكورة يا استاذة

الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## happy angel (24 يونيو 2009)




----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يونيو 2009)

ebn jesus قال:


> الله يخليكي يا احلى فروشة بس يا ريت اذا عندم ياهو ماسنجر عشان تعطيني ايميلك وتخبريني كيف اسويه


لالالا دا ممنوع التواصل عن طريق غير المنتدى
عموما انت ابحث في جوجل عن دروس الفوتوشوب و الامدج ريدي وهتلاقي دروس كتيرة قوي ​


كليمو قال:


> مشكورة يا استاذة
> 
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


 ميرسي قوي استاذي على مرورك القيم ​


happy angel قال:


>


 ميرسي يا حبيبة قلبي ​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يونيو 2009)

*اكتر من رائع
تسلم ايديكى يا جميلة
ربنا يبارك حياتك موهبتك​*


----------



## M a r i a m (24 يونيو 2009)

*حلوين اوى يافراشة ياقمر بجد*​


----------



## dodo jojo (24 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> تصميمات جديدة بفكرة جديدة ولووووك جديد​
> واللي يحب اعملة اية معينة يقولي​
> :love_letter_open:
> 
> ...



تحفه يا فراشه و ياريت تعمليلى اية الرب راعيه فلا اخاف شرا و ياريت باللون اللبنى وياريت كمان تعلمينى يا فراشتنا و شكرااا مقدمااا و معلش هتهبك و ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يونيو 2009)

هاحاول اعملك شببها لان الملف المفتوح بتاعها اتحزف من عندي للاسف

ميرسي كتير على مرورك ​


----------



## VENA* (24 يونيو 2009)

*رائـــــــــــــــع*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي يا فينا حبيبتي ​


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 يونيو 2009)

*حلو يافوشي
فيه امل منك​*


----------



## dodo jojo (25 يونيو 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هاحاول اعملك شببها لان الملف المفتوح بتاعها اتحزف من عندي للاسف
> 
> ميرسي كتير على مرورك ​



شكراااا على الرد يا فراشتنا وياريت تعلمينى


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 يونيو 2009)

*حلووووووووووين اووووووووووووي
تسلم زوقك يا فراشتنا
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 يونيو 2009)

ميرسي كتير على مروركم الحلو ​


----------



## abokaf2020 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

صور جامده اخر حاجة من ملكة تصميمات المنتدي ممكن اطمع في موقع التعليم


----------



## maroo maroo (25 أكتوبر 2009)

جميييييييييييييلة اووووووووى
ربنااااا يباااااااااااااااااركك


----------



## +febronia+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

**شكرا**​


----------



## +febronia+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

**شكرا**​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 نوفمبر 2009)

تصميمات حلوة جدا
ثانكس فراشه​


----------

